
A worldwide survey of neonicotinoids in honey - polskibus
http://science.sciencemag.org/content/358/6359/109
======
nerdponx
The punchline from the abstract:

 _Our results confirm the exposure of bees to neonicotinoids in their food
throughout the world. The coexistence of neonicotinoids and other pesticides
may increase harm to pollinators. However, the concentrations detected are
below the maximum residue level authorized for human consumption._

~~~
spraak
> However, the concentrations detected are below the maximum residue level
> authorized for human consumption.

For now... if the bees survive with higher and higher levels. What were the
levels at 5 years ago?

------
freshyill
Science also has succinct writeup and video on the research
[http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/10/pesticides-found-
hone...](http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2017/10/pesticides-found-honey-around-
world)

